# Do u support the Indo-US nuclear deal?



## Anindya (Aug 10, 2007)

Guys what r ur views on this topic? I see no thread about this landmark agreement between these 2 nations India and America, so started this thread. Why do u think this agreement was done? I mean what was the real motive according to u? Which country benefited the most from it? What will be its future implications? And the most imp. question is do u support it?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

all politics dude, they actually agreed on deal just to maintain a good relation with india, coz if this deal was cancelled then in future Indians will not agree on make any further deal, just to make us happy they hav agreed,so we can be profitable to them in future. (my views after reading newspaper,hence not votin.)


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think India has enough talent pool to create our own reactors and utilize the vast Thorium resources that we have. So, we don't need any Tom, Dick or Harry, or Uncle Sam otherwise, to tell us what to do and what not to.

But considering the impact on the pockets of the ministers due to this deal, I still don't understand the delay in signing it off.


----------



## Aberforth (Aug 13, 2007)

Actually the deal with US surprised me how the Congress devianted from the times of Indira Gandhi. Deals with US are always fraught with risks and I can see why US went forward with this deal, something Russia or China shied away from. For reference check the clauses of US Congress reports National Defense Strategy 2005 and National Military Strategy 2004. We can truly understand why the US government's allies or partners get seriously weakened after a tie with US...look at Pakistan for example.


----------



## Anindya (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Aberforth can u plz tell about it in a greater detail? I found ur words interesting and would like to more. Can u cite the clauses and give ur views?


----------



## Aberforth (Aug 15, 2007)

You can check details of US Foreign policy in relation to defence here, in their own reports to Congress (Senate) -

National Military Strategy 2004
The National Defense Strategy 2005

Both of them are official US Congress reports by the Department on Defense. Some of the clauses tell a lot about why India is not going to get a hold in global security or political arena unless it acts aggressively like Russia, China or France. The United States has a history of manipulating rising countries to make them puppets and weak - a look at Australia would be interesting. 

Frankly nuclear deal is hardly going to make any dramatic changes in India which already gets about 1.6% of its energy from nuclear power. US has been able to harness less than 3% of its energy needs from nuclear power, the prohibitive costs and risks dissuade from it. I doubt India will make such a leap in the energy area considering global trends in nuclear power. The deal will help hamper India's nuclear ambitions as India could be made to dissuade from perusing a nuclear stockpile either by political influence or the clauses of the deal.

Its too much work at the moment to pick and explain the clauses which reflect to the US Hegemony, maybe I could find something or write something tomorrow or day after.


----------

